# Moving to the U.S to work within Childcare - any suggestions greatly appreciated!!



## MissisJones22 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi all, 

I have decided I would like to move to the U.S within the next year or so. 

I have -
* 10 years experience within schools, nurseries, as an au pair/nanny and a childminder.
* A CACHE qualification at Level 3 (just under management level, qualifies me to work with ages 2 1/2 - 5)
* A Teaching Assistant Qualification at Level 2 (qualifies me to work with infants up to age 18) 
* Roughly a few thousand pound in the bank, but I'm working on this  
* A preference to working in Austin, Texas, as I have friends there who I can stay with, but am not adverse to working elsewhere should an opportunity come up 

I do not have -
* A degree
* any U.S family
* A Criminal Record 

The endless list of Visas confuses me every time I attempt to read it, I don't want to make a mistake applying for the wrong one so if anyone has tips on seeking advice about this I'd appreciate that. I've applied to a few multi-national companies in the hope that I can perhaps receive sponsorship or a transfer (one as a behavioural therapist that offers training, one as an assistant teacher, although I don't know whether a school would sponsor me). Although communication has sounded very positive and they seem keen, I am waiting to hear back from them. I wonder is there anything I can do meanwhile, any reputable companies etc that I can contact to get more clued up on the process? I also have a business idea I would like to set up eventually, that there is not much demand for in the U.K - I have some money set aside to set this up but would like to expand on my experience in the U.S first. 

If anyone can suggest some advice or companies that might be able to help, I'd be most grateful. I understand this won't necessarily be a quick process but I feel the more information I have the better!!

Thanks in advance for your help everyone


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Are you age 26 or younger? If so, a J-1 visa may be possible.

Otherwise I haven't got any ideas.


----------



## MissisJones22 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi, yes I'm 26, 27 in October though. Tell me more


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

For the J1 visa you need a sponsoring company. So that is the first thing you need to find.

Read about the J1 here:

J-1 Visa

Apart from that in order to work at your chosen profession you would need to find a company to sponsor you for a work visa. 

This again is going to prove very difficult as work visas are provided for highly qualified (people with degrees), experienced (many years in their chosen profession) and in in-demand fields (IT, Finance, Engineering etc). The US has plenty of teachers, nannies, and au pairs.

Research and network.


----------



## MissisJones22 (Feb 24, 2015)

Fantastic, thank you so much! that's pretty much the route I've been heading down (hoping for the behavioural therapist position) but just knowing which visa I can look into helps so much! Thank you!


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

MissisJones22 said:


> Fantastic, thank you so much! that's pretty much the route I've been heading down (hoping for the behavioural therapist position) but just knowing which visa I can look into helps so much! Thank you!


Behavior therapist would require a Masters degree.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Pick a visa 


There are basically NINE ways that you can get a visa to live and work in the US: 

(1) Marriage (or engagement in anticipation of marriage) to a US citizen. 

(2) You have skills that are in short supply in the US e.g. scientific or medical training. A degree is normally a must. Or you have superior specialist skills with at least 12 years experience. (H visas)applications next received on 1st April 2015 for an Oct start

(3) You have an Employer who is willing to transfer you - but even the employer has to make a good case for you - so you have to be a manager unless you fall under category (2) above.(L visas)

(4) You may get a Green card in the diversity lottery (UK citizens, except N.Ireland, are not generally eligible unless you, your spouse or parents were born abroad or held a different citizenship.

(5)You own or buy business (does not get you permanent resident status i.e. no green card)You must be a national of a qualifying Treaty countries. The business must have a minimum value of around $150k (more the better) bearing in mind you will need somewhere to live and with any startup business you will need at least 2 years living money as back up. So a figure of $350k would be a nearer minimum (E-2 visas)

(6)You are an "investor" i.e. you have at least US $1m in assets to bring with you. half of that in a few areas. And your background will be investigated to the hilt. (EB-5 visas)

(7)You have a close relative (mother, father, brother, sister and no further) who is an US citizen who would sponsor you, approx time this take 2-12 years?

(8.The R1 visa is available to foreign members of religious denominations, having bona fide non-profit religious organizations in the U.S., for entering the U.S. to carry on the activities of a minister or religious worker as a profession, occupation or vocation

(9)THE UNUSUAL You are in a position to claim refugee status/political asylum. or You get a member of Congress to sponsor a private bill with legislation that applies just to you. 
The S visa issued to persons who assist US law enforcement to investigate and prosecute crimes and terrorist activities such as money laundering and organized crime


Recruitment agent will not take you seriously if you are not already in the US. Writing for jobs is really a waste of time; likewise US employers have no idea what foreign qualification are or mean (except Degrees) it may pay you to get your qualification translated into a US equivalent, there are Companies that do this (World Education Services - International Credential Evaluation Expertise) .. 
But if you are getting a visa under (2) above then you need a job offer before you can get the visa. Your Employer will be your sponsor this will cost them upward of $5k. So you can see you have to be offering something really special to get considered They may also have to prove to the Dept of labor that there is no American who can do the job if the position is to be permanent ©
DO NOT USE VISA CONSULTANTS


----------



## MissisJones22 (Feb 24, 2015)

The behavioural therapist job that I have applied for says it does not require a degree - they train you and you then go on to do the job, like an internship. Or have I been scammed?!?!


----------



## MissisJones22 (Feb 24, 2015)

Also, surely applying for jobs while here ISN'T a waste of time - as you cannot get a sponsorship without one - so how else is one supposed to go about this?! I am not coming into the country to do nothing, I want to work hard and pay my way, seems strange that getting married is feasible yet working more difficult.


----------



## caroleinsarasota (Feb 19, 2015)

Sadly MissisJones22, Davis1 is correct...I have just obtained a tourist visa for 6 months, though I won't be allowed to work


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

MissisJones22 said:


> Also, surely applying for jobs while here ISN'T a waste of time - as you cannot get a sponsorship without one - so how else is one supposed to go about this?! I am not coming into the country to do nothing, I want to work hard and pay my way, seems strange that getting married is feasible yet working more difficult.


No issue with applying for jobs from the UK - however, since it costs extensive time and money for the prospective employer to apply for the visa , then unless you have a lot to offer, and/or are a real specialist in your trade, most US companies won't respond.

The other thing is the majority of jobs which qualify for a work visa (H1B) need the personnel to be at degree for the position.

If you are being offered a job which does not require a degree, then you need to be asking the question of the company "What visa are you going to be getting for me"


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

caroleinsarasota said:


> Sadly MissisJones22, Davis1 is correct...I have just obtained a tourist visa for 6 months, though I won't be allowed to work


I thought you were moving to the US as per your earlier postings? So how does a visitor visa help you?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

MissisJones22 said:


> Also, surely applying for jobs while here ISN'T a waste of time - as you cannot get a sponsorship without one - so how else is one supposed to go about this?! I am not coming into the country to do nothing, I want to work hard and pay my way, seems strange that getting married is feasible yet working more difficult.


You can certainly apply for jobs from where you are. But it's rare that anyone will make a job offer, much less sponsor you for a work visa, if they have not had the opportunity to meet you face-to-face. Sponsoring a foreigner for a work visa is an expensive process and involves a certain amount of hassle on the part of the employer.

Generally, you need to have some skill, experience or training that cannot be found in the local work force. And even then, it's generally best if you can arrange for a "visit" to make yourself available for an interview. (At your own expense.)

Just take a look at your own country's requirements for admitting a foreigner with work privileges. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## caroleinsarasota (Feb 19, 2015)

It gets me there, Crawford, and then I'll look for the right business to buy or start up


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

caroleinsarasota said:


> It gets me there, Crawford, and then I'll look for the right business to buy or start up


 ....... and then you'll apply for the necessary visas? 

Hope you have all the resources (including health insurance) for the next 6 months. You'll be dishing out an awful lot of deposits for accommodation, utilities etc being only a visitor.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Crawford said:


> ....... and then you'll apply for the necessary visas?
> 
> Hope you have all the resources (including health insurance) for the next 6 months. You'll be dishing out an awful lot of deposits for accommodation, utilities etc being only a visitor.


Its not that bad ...her in Florida we have thousand of snowbird every year for 6 month from Canada and Europe with many from the UK 
I even have a UK soap star as a neighbor for x months a year


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Davis1 said:


> Its not that bad ...her in Florida we have thousand of snowbird every year for 6 month from Canada and Europe with many from the UK
> I even have a UK soap star as a neighbor for x months a year


.... and I know loads who come to California too. Most of whom are retirees who have a very decent standard of living, have got themselves organised with vacation rentals and/or have second homes. The Canadians always depend on their health service in Canada should anything go seriously wrong health wise as do the Europeans.

Not quite the same as for younger folks who would normally be working in order to support themselves and visiting the US for the first time to set things up.........

....... anyway good luck to her. Was just saying she needs some resources for a 6 month stay.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

There's a J-1 au pair visa. With a birthday in October you (and your prospective host family) REALLY have to move on that. Fortunately school terms start in late August, so that fits.


----------



## MissisJones22 (Feb 24, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your help so far. I really appreciate you taking time to respond. 

My comment about applying for jobs was in response to the long list of how-to-get-in, I am still going to continue to apply for ones advertised - watch this space  

Good point about meeting face to face - I've already added to my applications the dates of when I am going to be in austin and therefore available to meet. 

With regard to being an au pair, I found a placement with gap 360 that sounds pretty good and supportive, however they need a full driving license as part of the minimum essentials of the job - I have had a few lessons but not had tests (figured if I was moving to the U.S. I would save my money and learn there,) but now I think perhaps that is an option. The package sounds good and as you say, I have a bit of time before October to learn!! 

Thank you everyone again for your advice!


----------



## MissisJones22 (Feb 24, 2015)

Also Carole wishing you the very best with your tourist visa and search, let us know how it turns out!!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

MissisJones22 said:


> The behavioural therapist job that I have applied for says it does not require a degree - they train you and you then go on to do the job, like an internship. Or have I been scammed?!?!


https://www.dshs.state.tx.us/counselor/lpc_apply.shtm


----------



## MissisJones22 (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks for that, I have checked the job post again and definitely says no degree is needed. there are also lots of new jobs that have been posted so I've applied for some of them too


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

MissisJones22 said:


> Thanks for that, I have checked the job post again and definitely says no degree is needed. there are also lots of new jobs that have been posted so I've applied for some of them too


It's fine if the job posting says no degree is necessary. But the next concern (for you, at least) is whether or not the employer is able and willing to sponsor you for a work visa. It's not an easy process and it's not free by any means.

I know in many countries (the US included), if you're applying from outside the country, you're advised to indicate on your CV or in your cover letter your immigration status. Many employers will toss any application from a foreigner that does not include a statement that they have a visa with work privileges.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

The problem is that although a particular job might not require a degree, H1-B visa will normally only be granted for jobs that require a degree. Or commensurate experience.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

MissisJones22 said:


> Thanks for that, I have checked the job post again and definitely says no degree is needed. there are also lots of new jobs that have been posted so I've applied for some of them too


Would you mind to post the link to the job posting? Thank you.

Unfortunately it does not matter how many jobs you apply for unless you have not only the required job qualifications and satisfy employer sponsored visa requirements and the employer is willing to go through the process. According to your posts here you do not have a degree or progressive responsibility/leadership of 12 years in a specialty occupation.


----------

